# مامعنى السطرة النوعية



## الزيتونة (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعرف ماذا تعني السيطرة النوعيةفي المنشأت الصناعية
اررررررررررررررجوا الرد
لان بحثي عنه ولن اجد المعلومات الكافية
مع الشكررررررررررررر


----------



## عمراياد (8 فبراير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

مختصر مفيد

السيطرة النوعية : هي مديرية حالها حال اي مديرية كالتصاميم والتكنولوجيا والانتاج والصيانة ... الخ
ولكن واجبات منتسبيها هي مطابقة المواصفات الفنية على المواد المحلية او الاستيرادية التي تطلب شرائها الشركة
ومن حقهم رفض اي مادة غير مطابقة للمواصفات 

لها مختبر رئيسي يضم اجهزة فحص مختلفة حسب تخصص الشركة 
وكذلك لها دوائر في كل معمل من معامل الشركة مسؤولة على الفحوصات الخاصة بمنتجات ذلك المعمل


واليكِ اختي هذا الرابط الذي ارجو الاستفادة منه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116314.html


في امان الله


----------



## الزيتونة (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر للأخ عمر وفقك الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 فبراير 2010)

الأخت الزيتونة 
السيطرة النوعية ويعرف في بلدان أخرى بـ ضبط الجودة Quality control
وهي جزء من عملية إدارة : تأكيد الجودة / ضبط الجودة وQA/QC 
اما ضبط الجودة فيعرف بانه : العمليات الفنية والأنشطة (الفعاليات) المستخدمة لتحقيق متطلبات الجودة .​ 
اما كلمة الجودة منفردة فتعريفها : جميع الخصائص للمنتج او الخدمة لتحقيق رضا العميل حسب متطلبات محددة.
وقد أرفقت ملف pdf ولكن باللغة الإنجليزية 
وهو مختصر ومفيد .​ 

ويمكن الرجوع إلى قسم الهندسة الصناعية 
فهناك موضوع عن إدارة الجودة الشاملة هذا رابطه​










مثبــت: دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
وسوف تجدين الكثير من المعلومات عن الجودة بمنظورها الشامل.​ 
طبعا نحن نتكلم عن علم الجودة .. 
جميع المصانع والمنشآت الخدمية ينبغي ان يكون بها إدارة للجودة ..
تتفرع منها اقسام ومختبرات وفحص وتفتيش .​ 
وفي حالة رغبتك في اية معلومات توضيحية فأنا على أتم الإستعداد للإجابة .​ 
وفقك الله .​


----------



## الزيتونة (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر للأخ الدكتور محمد وياريت لو تعيطيني معلومات اكثر عن السيطرة النوعية وانواعها وكيف تستخدم لان مشروع البحث الذي اعمل به عن السيطرة النوعية والف شكر


----------

